
Debriefing Facilitation Guide [pdf] - punnerud
https://extfiles.etsy.com/DebriefingFacilitationGuide.pdf
======
gosubpl
Loved the links to Sidney Dekker books:
[http://sidneydekker.com/books/](http://sidneydekker.com/books/) and Charles
Perrow's excellent 'Normal Accidents'
[http://press.princeton.edu/titles/6596.html](http://press.princeton.edu/titles/6596.html)
You might also want to read Diane Vaughn's 'Challenger Launch Decision'
[http://press.uchicago.edu/ucp/books/book/chicago/C/bo2278192...](http://press.uchicago.edu/ucp/books/book/chicago/C/bo22781921.html)
and John Gall's 'Systemantics'
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Systemantics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Systemantics)
('Complicated systems produce unexpected outcomes')

------
eugenekolo2
Can I get a summary of this or something? I can't make heads or tails what
it's about from the title, or intro.

~~~
zardeh
I've skimmed it, looks like a guide on leading a blameless postmortem of an
event (ie. an accident). That is, a postmortem where the goal is to figure out
how the systems in place allowed people to make the mistakes that caused the
problem, instead of placing blame on people who (may or may not have) made the
mistakes that led to the problem.

~~~
ams6110
I also basically skimmed it, agree they don't focus on finding fault/placing
blame. Also there was emphasis on understanding why people did what they did
-- not why they didn't do something they didn't do.

------
chadcmulligan
I didn't realise the craft business was so hi risk

~~~
non_repro_blue
Involving hundreds of employees in the handling of millions of credit card
transactions, regardless of however trivial the goods may seem, requires
caution.

